

USA Today gets its first redesign in 30 years - anigbrowl
http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/09/13/gannett-usatoday-anniversary-idINDEE88C0FA20120913

======
anigbrowl
[http://www.usatoday.com/money/business/story/2012/09/13/usa-...](http://www.usatoday.com/money/business/story/2012/09/13/usa-
today-unveils-redesigned-newspaper-website-mobile-apps/57776732/1) for the
paper's own coverage.

